
Bashtop Linux resource monitor – it is great - davemateer
https://davemateer.com/2020/05/02/Bashtop-linux-alternative-to-task-manager
======
jakeogh
That's fastastic. Here's an ebuild:
[https://github.com/jakeogh/jakeogh/blob/master/sys-
process/b...](https://github.com/jakeogh/jakeogh/blob/master/sys-
process/bashtop/bashtop-9999.ebuild)

------
davemateer
op here: @g_aristocrat is the author of the package who is a great person - he
has put some feature requests for me really quickly. My screen wasn't showing
the correct fonts (braille!) to show pretty graphs which it is now. I use the
project daily as a sanity check overview of a server.

------
logix
An apt repository for a Bash script? :-)

